# recycled loadbed cargo tractor



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thinking of buying two accident-damaged pickups and cutting the loadbeds off them, then joining the loadbed chassis together with a flexible coupling.

The intended use is muddy land for collecting tropical fruit.

I could get the two pickups for about $300 each. Doing this would provide 360 degree access to the loadbed. If there's a cabin, the pickers always need to worry about breaking the glass etc.

If I put a double-shaft motor (or two forklift motors) between the two driveshafts it might make a 1-ton low-speed all-terrain vehicle. Can have a ledge for the operator to stand on with the controls.

It would spend a lot of time stationary so may be possible to charge on the go with a couple of PV panels.

Thoughts welcome


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Are you thinking articulated steering by making a big hinge between the load beds? With a rotating joint as well, so that the axles can cross articulate, would give a very mobile vehicle.
If the chassis still have good suspension on then you can probably do away with the cross articulation as the suspension would take care of that.

I would suggest you model the general layout of the new articulating chassis to see if it becomes unstable at full articulation, especially if the loads in the load beds are not balanced or are all at one end or one side of each bed.

If the wheel base is too long, relative to the overall length of the vehicle, then there is the risk of it falling over as the articulation reaches its maximum bend. The Centre of Gravity of the whole vehicle needs to remain within the footprint of the wheels at all times. As the vehicle steers, the relative track width of the wheels, becomes less as the overall width of the vehicle increases.


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Woodsmith. I'll do a drawing!


----------

